# M5 Arrives



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

M5 ordered on Saturday, arrived today. Thanks Roy.










Hardly need to say this here, but the expectations raised by so many positive comments on this Froum about O&W products are more than justified if this M5 diver is typical of the breed. First impressions are very impressive.

http://aolpictures.aol.co.uk/ap/myAlbums.d...1203804236979.1

This is a nicely proportioned watch, crisply finished with very well executed dial, hands and markings.

I've seen comments here previously about an element of flimsiness to the clasp on the metal strap. I agree, but would say it appears perfectly serviceable. Time will tell if it can stand up to abuse without flexing out of true. Other niggles? Well, the bezel was really very tight on part of its travel (around the 12 o'clock position). Been working on it, and its already appears to be freeing up nicely, so I counclude it just needs running in and is not a fault.

Overall, I'm delighted and proud to add this to my collection. Presentationally, I think it easily holds its own against some much more expensive stuff. In terms of value for money, I think it's outstanding.

Grateful to folks on the Forum for pointing the way to a great buy.

Cheers (a convert)


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

I gave mine to my girlfriend.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

glad your enjoying the M

pic doesn't work for me (it says I need to sign in?)


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

colinryan said:


> I gave mine to my girlfriend.


Lucky girl...or is the unhappy face saying that you were less than impressed?


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

pg tips said:


> glad your enjoying the M
> 
> pic doesn't work for me (it says I need to sign in?)


Sorry about wasting everyone's time with a rubbish photo link (it worked for me). Guess people know what an M5 looks like, but let's try again...


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice watch, well done.


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

Fulminata said:


> colinryan said:
> 
> 
> > I gave mine to my girlfriend.
> ...


She wears the watch daily, which is nice, but sometimes I think "ooh I'll wear my M5 today" and then remember that it's not mine any more


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well done, looks good on the rubber


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Fulminata said:


> M5 ordered on Saturday, arrived today. Thanks Roy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That does look good


----------

